# OT: Lakers Clan in the RPG?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If anyone else is interested...I can make a Lakers clan in the RPG. Anyone who would want to join, post here. Then, I'll divide the 5000 clams it takes to create a clan by the number of members and each member can donate me an equal amount of clams/uCash points to create the clan.

We also wouldn't have to call it "The Lakers Clan", we could make it something else Laker-related, like, "Kobe's Jockriders". :biggrin:

I'd say there should at least be 10+ of you Lakers fans interested in this, so that would mean everyone would be chipping in less than 500 clams/uCash points each.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can you explain how the RPG works?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Can you explain how the RPG works?


I'm not even sure how it works yet. I'd suggest reading the rules, because I know I'll need to. I think it works a lot like Pokemon. Yes, I was a fan of Pokemon back in the day. You just join a group and try to become the most dominant group and individually, the best fighter.

And I don't know if you've done this yet, but you can bet your uCash points in the Sportsbook Forum. I've won a few thousand doing that. I won 2000 by betting on Houston today. You actually get an extra 250 clams/uCash points by simply registering with the RPG.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

count me in


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Laker Freak, if you're in...that's 3 of us already. So far, we're each paying 1666 clams/uCash points. The more people join, the less we each have to pay.

I'm not going to create it unless at least 8 of us join (625 each).

I'm thinking that these guys might want to join if they registered...

Brian34Cook
Jamel Irief
EHL
HallOfFamer
SoCalFan21
jazzy1
Lakerman33
Locke
PauloCatarino
IV
Lynx

And if you're a Lakers fan, you have a lot of points that you don't know what to do with and you don't want to play in the RPG...help a brotha out and donate me a couple hundred towards this! :yes:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm in, not sure if I'll put any time into it, nick is Jerry West


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea count me in.

RPG Name: Evil Hippo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets clan will kill you guys!!!

-Petey


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm in and my name is Immortal Al.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm in. Name's Matrix.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im in....name: Damainevent


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess I'm in, but I really don't understand how it works.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> I guess I'm in, but I really don't understand how it works.


 :boohoo:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't understand this, but what the hell. Put me in. Name: WarLocke.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

StickyIckyGreen is in


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SWEET! That's 12...I'll wait a little to see if anyone else wants in, so we won't have to spend as many points.

Myself (Pablo Banana)
SoCalFan21 (Damainevent)
Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
Laker Freak (Immortal Al)
ghiman (Evil Hippo)
Locke (WarLocke)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
BBB (Matrix)
Cris (Kiizacpta)
EHL (Needs to register)
thug_immortal8 (Makaveli)
cmd34 (Renegade)

Once all the members are registered and we have the final roster, I'll tell everyone how many points to send me.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm in as well , the name's Makaveli.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Before I Join



How Does It Work???????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you make a character and you buy things and make it ready for battle


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

no idea what I'm doing but I'm in...

Renegade


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, that should be good enough. Now, if all 11 of you (I'm the 12th member) everyone would donate me 416 uCash points, I can create this thing and send out the invites.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> OK, that should be good enough. Now, if all 11 of you (I'm the 12th member) everyone would donate me 416 uCash points, I can create this thing and send out the invites.


Done!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ghiman said:


> Done!


OK, I have received ghiman's, so everyone else post in here once you've donated the 416 points...

SoCalFan21 (Damainevent)
Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
BBB (Matrix)
Cris (Kiizacpta)
EHL (Needs to register)
thug_immortal8 (Makaveli)


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

D,,I have nowhere near 416 pts. I'm starting to make bets (for the first time)but the damn Heat cost me 50 last night. (Shaq screws me again)

What do you want to do..???


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> D,,I have nowhere near 416 pts. I'm starting to make bets (for the first time)but the damn Heat cost me 50 last night. (Shaq screws me again)
> 
> What do you want to do..???


I'll hook you up cmd34. Just give Damian whatever you gots and i'll make up the difference...as a Laker fan i gots yo back


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

ghiman said:


> I'll hook you up cmd34. Just give Damian whatever you gots and i'll make up the difference...as a Laker fan i gots yo back



Cool. I just gave him 100. I'll pay you the remaining 316 as soon as I get it. First gambling, now borrowing..what path have I put myself on?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

416 points deposited into the account of Necronamous.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Cool. I just gave him 100. I'll pay you the remaining 316 as soon as I get it. First gambling, now borrowing..what path have I put myself on?


Done! 

316 points to cover cmd34

No need to payback. Just rep me


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aww...Laker brotherly love. It touches my heart to see it.  

:wink: 

OK, I have taken cmd34 and Locke off the list above ^. We have 1672 of the 5000 so far.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Done.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

all I know about the RPG is that shortly after I created my dude..someone challenged me and whooped my *** in like 3 moves.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, I got LakerFreak's, so that's 2088 of 5000 received.

These guys still have to send in the points...

SoCalFan21 (Damainevent)
Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
BBB (Matrix)
Cris (Kiizacpta)
EHL (Needs to register)
thug_immortal8 (Makaveli)


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

ghiman said:


> Done!
> 
> 316 points to cover cmd34
> 
> No need to payback. Just rep me


Debt repaid. I gave ghiman back his 316. Thanks boss.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Debt repaid. I gave ghiman back his 316. Thanks boss.


that was quick! thanks bra...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nvm


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Done


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, Cris' payment has been received. That gives us 2504 and leaves these guys left to pay...

SoCalFan21 (Damainevent)
Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
BBB (Matrix)
EHL (Needs to register)
thug_immortal8 (Makaveli)


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I just realised I have over 21000 cash points.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I just realised I have over 21000 cash points.


Does that mean I can check you off the list? If so, we have 3336 points raised and these guys still need to donate....

SoCalFan21 (Damainevent)
Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
EHL (Needs to register)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hOW MUCH do i need to put in for the clan again?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

My RPG character is up to level 2.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> hOW MUCH do i need to put in for the clan again?


416


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on people, we need to establish our dominance in the world 

as one great persom with a purple hippo put it 

L A K E R N A T I O N !!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, damnit! Send me the donations so we can get this thing rolling! :banana:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

oK I DID it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> oK I DID it


Nice, that's 3752 points. These guys still have to donate the points......

Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
EHL (Pwn Master)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bumpo


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> Bumpo


Seriously! Come on guys!

Jamel Irief (StickyIckyGreen)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
EHL (Pwn Master)

416 points needed from each of you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I have PMed the 3 guys who still need to chip in the points, so hopefully they respond and I can create this thing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ill donate more if needed....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i would just to get this thing moving, but my points are collecting interest in the RPG bank and if i withdrawl i have to wait another 24 hours


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If they don't donate within the next 24 hours, I'll just cover the remaining 1000+ points.


----------

